# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  ***** Thurso Pipe Band 100th year Dinner Dance *****

## scoobyc

Thurso Pipe Band are proud to announce their 100th year Celebration Dinner Dance on Friday the 30th of August in the Pentland Hotel, Thurso. The band would like to offer for sale, at a cost price of £25 per person, the opportunity for anyone associated with the band to attend and be part of our special night. The invite isn't just to current and ex members, although we're obviously hoping to get as many as possible, but to anyone who has helped, sponsored or generally taken a keen interest in the band over the years. There are many people throughout the county and further afield who have shown great generosity and dedication to allow the band to be the success it has been over the last 100 years and we would now like to show our appreciation by enjoying everyone's company together and hopefully a wee dram or two!

Tickets can be purchased by contacting Paul Cowan - 07795 662650, Scott Cameron 07766 693535, pm here or by emailing thursopipeband@aol.com for any further information.

----------


## scoobyc

2 weeks to go, get your tickets asap!

----------


## scoobyc

Just a final few tickets left!

----------

